# Utah Van Erpekom



## tantallon (12 January 2011)

I am pretty sure I am going to use this stallion over my really good jumping brood mare this season - anyone used him - what were his offspring like - any pics would be good.


----------



## Ciss (13 January 2011)

tantallon said:



			I am pretty sure I am going to use this stallion over my really good jumping brood mare this season - anyone used him - what were his offspring like - any pics would be good.
		
Click to expand...

Trevoulter Lady Utah is by him and I think she is already on the BS World Class Potential scheme, which is as good as you can get for her age group


----------



## eventrider23 (13 January 2011)

Great Brockhamhurst Stud has a stunning youngster by him called Designer Label who has won at County Level as well as being a BEF 1st Premium 2 yr old.  I think they intend to keep him entire (I dearly hope so!).


----------



## Mugsgame (13 January 2011)

Louise Bell's Man on Fire was by Utah Van Erpekom - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10566000  he sady died this year but was doing very nicely.

They have a pretty good dvd for him if you contact the stud!

I think we should get to see pics of your mare!!  ;o)


----------



## berry (13 January 2011)

I used to look after him when Cameron Hanley had the ride on him and his temperment is 2nd to none. If I had the money he would've been my first choice for my mare. Absolutley love him, great personality, stunning to look at and is very sucsessful in what he does. Cannot praise this little stallion more!!.


----------



## shirleyno2 (14 January 2011)

I'll 2nd berry re temperament, I collect his chilled semen, he's a gentleman.


----------



## Leg_end (15 January 2011)

Yep would third that he is a gent! I've seen 4/5 of his babies and they are all stunning. Craig Nicolai is now eventing one of his offspring and he is uber talented! He is 6 now and this was his first 'try' at eventing (he was show jumping prior to this but wasn't showing enough talent for the big tracks iirc). His elimination was because they jumped the wrong fence 

His record is here: http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=92243


----------



## eventrider23 (15 January 2011)

He also has a stallion son that was joint 4 yr old Champ this year at Addington alongside Brendons Sussex Caretino.....he too is coloured and looks a lot like dad...called Pauldarys Touch of Tiger.


----------



## angrovestud (15 January 2011)

Gosh was he bred by Paula Filer then? as was did nt she have Top Gun many year ago In fact when I spoke to sue Kennedy I think she may have bred him.


----------



## shirleyno2 (15 January 2011)

I think Paula and Daryl bred Touch of Tiger who is by Utah van E; I think out of a Top Tiger mare, who was a coloured stallion they used to compete & stand.


----------



## angrovestud (16 January 2011)

Thanks Shirley


----------



## hannahhannah (16 January 2011)

Have also replied in CR, but will do here too! I've bred 2 by him, both to different mares, but both have super temps. The bay went sport horse champion at the National Foal Show 08.


----------



## Foxridge Stud (17 January 2011)

We have a stallion Victor van Erpekom who is related to Utah van Erpekom and also has a fabulous temperament. Utahs grand dam Amira is Victors dam and he is by Limbo who is be Concorde. If we did not have him I would definitely consider using Utah.


----------

